# looking for a kitten for Trixie :)



## Mrs vw (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

we recenlty had two 12 week old kittens brother and sister, but we sadly lost our little Boy last saturday, we are looking for another kitten to join our family, we are located in buckinghamshire, if any ones knows any one please can you let me know, we are looking in Rescue centres, (we would love to have a Ginger one as her sisters were Ginger)
Thanks for you help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This rescue have a 10 week old tortie called molly
[email protected]

older kitten
Amber | Four Paws Cat Rescue

Try these rescues as well

CAT & KITTEN RESCUE
Email: [email protected]

AYLESBURY CAT RESCUE
Email: [email protected]

FELINE CAT RESCUE
Website: Feline Cat Rescue - Home page

RSPCA - HILLINGDON, SLOUGH, WINDSOR, KINGSTON & DISTRICT
Clinic & Rehoming Centre : Hillingdon Clinic, 16 Crescent Parade, Uxbridge Road, Hillingdon, Middlesex, UB10 0LG.
Offering low cost veterinary treatment for pets of those on low incomes, and also undertakes rehoming of animals.
Clinic times: Mon - Fri 9am - 1pm & 2pm - 5pm (Please phone for an appointment first: 01895 270926)
Rehoming times: Mondays 5pm - 7pm, and Wednesdays 4pm - 6pm
Rehoming Tel: 01895 833417
Rehoming Fax: 01895 835 455
General Enquiries: 01895 231435
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA Hillingdon, Slough, Windsor, Kingston and District Branch

BANBURY ANIMAL RESCUE AND KINDNESS SERVICE (B.A.R.K.S.)
Registered Charity no. 1064556
Postal Address: C/o 11 Church Street, Byfield, Northants, NN11 6XN.
Tel: 07787 406915
Email: [email protected]
Website: B.A.R.K.S - Banbury Animal Rescue and Kindness Service

RSPCA - BUCKINGHAMSHIRE SOUTH
Website: South Bucks RSPCA

RSPCA - BLACKBERRY FARM ANIMAL CENTRE
Registered charity no: 1046543
Shelter: Quainton, Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire, HP22 4RJ (Open: 10.30 - 3.45 Tuesday to Friday. 10.30 - 3.30 Saturday & Sunday. Closed Monday)
Tel: 0300 123 0752
Fax: 0303 123 8543
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Animal Charity - Rescue Dogs, Cats, Pets, Horses - Prevent Cruelty - rspca.org.uk

RSPCA - MILTON KEYNES & NORTH BUCKS
Postal Address: PO Box 4586, Milton Keynes, Bucks, MK12 6ZS
Rehoming Tel (cats): 01908 611179 (Mon - Fri, 9am - 5pm)
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA - Milton Keynes & North Bucks

LITTLE COTTAGE RESCUE
Postal Address: 59 Compton Avenue, Luton, Beds
Tel: 01582 612257
Email: [email protected]

MARJORIE NASH CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1059523 
Postal Address: Marjorie Nash Cat Rescue, Widmer End, High Wycombe, Buckinghamshire, HP15 6BL
Tel: 01494 715345
Email: [email protected]
Website: Marjorie Nash Cat Rescue - Registered Charity for care and re-homing of unwanted cats and kittens in the Chiltern and South Buckinghamshire area

THE BLUE CROSS - HERTFORDSHIRE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No. England and Wales (224392) and Scotland (SCO40154)
Rehoming Centre: Kimpton Bottom, Nr. Hitchin, Hertfordshire, SG4 8EU
Opening times: 10.00am - 4.00pm Mon to Sat (on Wed the centre is open between 10.00am - 3.00pm). Closed on Sundays & Bank Holidays
Tel : (01438) 832 232
Fax : (01438) 833 645
Email: [email protected]
Rehoming web page: Blue Cross Hertfordshire Adoption Centre
National web site: Blue Cross - Home

HULA ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1094115
Address: Glebe Farm, Salford Road, Aspley Guise, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, MK17 8HZ
Tel: 01908 584000
Fax: 01908 282020
Email: [email protected]
Web site: hula animal rescue

THAMES VALLEY ANIMAL WELFARE
Registered Charity no: 900616
Postal Address: TVAW, P.O. Box 121, High Wycombe, Bucks, HP14 4JF
Rescue & Rehoming - Tel. 01494 484527 or 01189 721871
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Thames Valley Animal Welfare - Registered Charity for Cats

MILTON KEYNES PET RESCUE
Cross Roads Farm, Buckingham Rd, Great Horwood, Milton Keynes
Buckinghamshire, MK17 0RD
Tel: 01296 715919

I keep my eyes peeled and let you know if we get any through rescues we work with


----------

